# To Grow or Not To Grow......



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

That is my question.

I have always kept Sissy with bangs and between 
her eyes short. But I was admiring all the havs 
with the grown out look. I love Riley and Monte's look.

My question is does it grow out quick? I have been 
letting Sissy's grow for about 2 1/2 months now. 
The top knot portion is growing fast but between 
the eyes is driving me crazy. (pic below) 

I don't know where the separation is - what goes up 
and what goes beside the nose. I have been putting 
a little mousse to try to get it to lay down.
I am almost giving up - my family is guilting me telling 
me she is miserable.

Also, around the mouth - does your havs hair get in 
their mouth. Do I keep that trimmed or let it grow 
past the mouth and then it will stay out of it?


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I vote for growing it out! I love the look of the topknots. It took me awhile to develop the skill to put their hair up, but once you get it, it is easy to do.

How fast it will grow out depends on how fast your dog's hair grows in general. Lincoln is a fur farm - his hair grows fast. Scout's hair grows very slowly.

I do trim Lincoln's muzzle hair too when it needs it - not that often. Scout has not been cut, other than foot trims.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Actually, I always have Sissy in a top knot and it is really long. But I would keep right above her eyes trimmed and between the eyes trimmed.
That is what I am growing out and boy is it taking a long time.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I also think it's a great look. One that I could never have the patience to get to, though. Kind of like each yr when I try to grow out the bangs I've had since Jr. High, lol.

Also, dh won't let his boy dog wear a top knot, lol. Tried it on Bodie the other day, cause his hair goes over his eyes. He took it out when I wasn't looking. (dh, not the dog)


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

My favorite look is the puppy look and so I never really wanted to grow it. I love the bangs and trims to make them resemble the adorable puppy stage.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Poornima, I know - I am so conflicted about what to do.


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

Sully gets hair in his mouth all the time. I just notice it and pull it out. As for the dividing lie, hmmm I still don't know officially where his is. I just pull what ever up and hope it's not too lopsided.ound: Sully's hair grows kind of fast, we were for a couple months after we got him in the fall, but blowing the coat, I took Karen's advise. Cut the belly and pits till he stopped. Did it, through the winter, after the fact because I was lazy, and have been growing it out since. I do cheat a bit and put fish oil in his food for nice hair.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Marie, you made me :redface: and my boys feel so special. They think Sissy is pretty darn cute herself.

I know it's hard to tell from my avatar but Riley no longer has a pony. Monte really did a number on on it so I cut it off, then the groomer butchered it and now it's just starting to get to the point where I like it. I actually am enjoying not having to put it up all the time and have considered cutting Monte's. These boys just rough house so much they destroy each others coat and I am constantly fixing Monte's pony. I have also found that I really like not having to deal with getting Riley's hair out of his eye's at agility every 15 min.

Here is a newer picture of my boys in Indy last month. They are a mess from having fun at the park but that is just the way I like them.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Leeann said:


> Here is a newer picture of my boys in Indy last month. They are a mess from having fun at the park but that is just the way I like them.


I love this picture of the boys especiall Riley! That's the way I love my boy too. Com'on Rufus grow that hair back! I like them thick and wild like fluffy mop-dog teddy bears! I just wanna hug those fur-babies. :whoo:


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Sissygirl said:


> Actually, I always have Sissy in a top knot and it is really long. But I would keep right above her eyes trimmed and between the eyes trimmed.
> That is what I am growing out and boy is it taking a long time.


Oops, sorry I misunderstood. I'd still try to grow it out. If you don't like it, you can always cut it again  In the meantime, you might have to use two bands to put her hair up - one towards the nose to catch the shorter hairs, then one further back, which incorporates the first smaller ponytail.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I love the long hair and topknot, but Kodi doesn't. So I cut the front piece that falls over the eyes into bangs, then trim any long hair from around the inner eyes.

Shelby doesn't ming having a topknot. The problem was playing too rough and damaging hte hair. It was starting to get thin on top. So, she has bangs too. I might let it grow out again, but everyone loves to see their faces.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Well, I am going to try it. 

Riley looks really happy in that pic. I just love the two tone on Monte's top knot...too cute.

Sissy really is pretty long all over and my fam is telling me she looks hot and miserable and I should puppy cut her for the summer. But I love that wild full look.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm going through the same decision making with Milo right now and I'm sure he's miserable too. I suspect I'll trim that hair that covers his eyes and the little bit above to keep the rest of it off his face. The problem with him is his hair grow *so* slowly. It will take forever to get it long again if I decide it was a mistake to cut.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I cut Quincy's----it looks stupid(because I didn't do it right) and I can tell you,I regret it every single day when I see him. I really wish someone had slapped the scissors away from me. It seems like forever since I cut it,and so I guess Quincy's hair must be in the extra slow growth catagory:frusty:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Bugsy's hair grows super slow, at a snail's pase. I've been growing out his bangs forever and the bangs are still not very long. I can put the hair into pony tail,but it's pointlless. My three guys rough house so much that the pony tail just doesn't have a chance.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*back and forth*

I give them short cuts, let it grow out again, then get tired of all the hours it takes me to groom them and then cut them again just before summer. This means they look good just in time for the Pet Expo each year in May. Then I clip them right after that.

I love them in all stages. I love them most right after a bath where they look amazing and smell so good. I think there are positive and negative to both long and short...and in between. I loved mine when they had braids on each side...but the work it took to get them to hold still so it looked nice!

Whatever you choose, you will love it because havanese are gorgeous no matter the length of the coat!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Marie (Sissy) and Leeann - I'm just bumping this up to get an update on how you're doing with growing out the hair in between the eyes and bangs? Did you give up or are you still growing?

I'm facing decision time now too. The last time Salsa was groomed, in November, the groomer shaved down really far on her nose almost to the tip. :frusty: I'm letting that grow out and know that we have to go through the fan stage again. I can't decide whether to still trim the inner eye and bangs slightly.


----------

